# MDF enclosure



## codingcomrade (May 22, 2008)

Hi I am new to the site and will be getting my first Tegu tomorrow. I have been looking into this for a long time, but just had someone mention something that has me a little scared. I built the enclosure out of MDF, but did not seal the inside completely all I did was seal the edges with aquarium sealant. Someone then told me that the glue used for mdf is toxic. I don't know how true that is. Will my tegu get sick from the enclosure like respiratory issues and such. Should i just put him in my 40 gal breeder tank for now? Sorry about the bad grammar as I am in a hurry and sorry for the stupid question. Thanks a lot!

John


----------



## Lexi (May 22, 2008)

I have never heard of MDF being toxic to tegu's.. I personaly have never used MDF tho.. But i think i acouple of people here has used it with no problems.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

Here is some info on it:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.templeinland.com/PDF/msds/mdf_msds.pdf">http://www.templeinland.com/PDF/msds/mdf_msds.pdf</a><!-- m -->



> Formaldehyde- OSHA hazard rating for systemic acute and chronic exposures is highly toxic. Concentrated
> formaldehyde when exposed to the intact skin causes irritation. Some exposure panels exposed to concentrations of
> approximately 0.3 ppm have failed to produce irritation. Odor threshold for some data sources indicate an odor
> threshold of 0.3 ppm. All applicable provisions of the OSHA formaldehyde standard should be implemented. Good
> Industrial Hygiene procedures should be implemented.



It has Formaldehyde in it, I don't know about this stuff. I read somewhere on a forum that it is harmful to burrowing animals, but I can't find it now. I think it was a cornsnake fourm.

I have never used the stuff myself, but I did do a little research on it for you guys.


----------



## Taydeon (May 23, 2008)

so what would be a good wood to use bobby?


----------



## codingcomrade (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for replies guys, I will just put him in the breeder tank for now he should be fine since a 20 long is supposed to be fine for a baby for a little bit. I may just rebuild a new if I find something safe, or I saw on here someone built a cage out of mdf but put Linoleum on the boards that may work since it blocks off the mdf. I don't know so confused, but the baby tegu comes today so all should be well.


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 23, 2008)

Yes, the dust from MDF is highly deadly to anything and anyone. I use MDF enclosures, I properly seal the enclosures so there wont be any problem. I have yet to have any reptile die on me thats living in an MDF enclosure.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 23, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Yes, the dust from MDF is highly deadly to anything and anyone. I use MDF enclosures, I properly seal the enclosures so there wont be any problem. I have yet to have any reptile die on me thats living in an MDF enclosure.



You might be right, I can not say as I have never used the stuff.


----------



## codingcomrade (May 23, 2008)

well I probably inhaled a tub full of it so if you don't see me reply in awhile assume the worst.


----------



## Kazzy (May 23, 2008)

codingcomrade said:


> Thanks for replies guys, I will just put him in the breeder tank for now he should be fine since a 20 long is supposed to be fine for a baby for a little bit. I may just rebuild a new if I find something safe, or I saw on here someone built a cage out of mdf but put Linoleum on the boards that may work since it blocks off the mdf. I don't know so confused, but the baby tegu comes today so all should be well.



Don't use Linoleum. It produces a fume under heat. Use Ceramic tiles. It should work in sealing it.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2008)

I built our Tegu's enclosures in two sections using 2x4's (base) & 2x2's (frame) with 3/8" plywood on the bottom & 1/4" for the skin and vinyl flooring that was on clearance.

http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------



## Toby_H (May 23, 2008)

Drylock is one hell of a sealant... I've known people who have used it to seal plywood tight enough to allow a wooden box to hold water.

Although when used to make a water tight wooden box the Drylock has been reported to peel off, but this does not happen unless Drylock is fully submerged. It holds up to extreme humidity wonderfully.

This is what I am using to seal my Tegu cage. I can speak from experience it's not toxic to fish so I am very confident it is Tegu safe as well. 

PS - the guy at the store will probably tell you he cannot add color to it. He is mistaken. Just donÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t add more than 2 oz of color to itÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦


----------

